# So been makeing coffee with my gaggia classic and Eureka mignon



## ironcross13

Hi all im really happy with my set up with the help of people on here thanks for the advice

i have been making espressos figured out the standard gaggia baskets are not good atall

i been using a standard one

i been useing 16 g of coffee with setting on 3 on the grinder it takes 20 seconds to fill my le creuset espresso cups is ths okay i do get a cream on top

with the gaggia baskets it took ages to fill one cup what is the point of theses baskets?

Took me a while to figurer out how to use and set it all up im getting better now

when i put 20g in the standard basket and tamper it down quite hard it wont fit into the machine its like there to much coffee in holder

been trying to find some guild on how to make coffee cant find much

also my kitchen is starting to smell of coffee its really strong :/ were do you empty the coffee once used?

Is one 16g portion ment to make 1 espresso?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hi Ironcross

Are you using a non- pressurised standard basket one or a pressurised one? The pressurised ones come with the new Gaggia Classics and are not good these have a single hole on the underside of the basket.

Gaggia standard baskets are designed to hold a 14g-16g dose. This is the equivalent to a traditional double shot.

You can get deeper baskets that hold between a 17g-19g

Or 19-21g


----------



## Neill

When you say standard basket is it the one that came with the machine? If so, and it's a new machine, ditch them as they're pressurised. ( u can tell by looking at the underside, pressurised has a single hole on the bottom) 20g won't fit in a standard double. More like 16-17. Also, what time to pull your shot and what amount out? Should be around 28 g from 18 in around 30s. Most importantly, how does it taste!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Standard non pressurised baskets can be picked up for about £5. It will do the grinder justice.


----------



## jeebsy

ironcross13 said:


> also my kitchen is starting to smell of coffee its really strong :/ were do you empty the coffee once used?


Somewhere like this:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/grindenstein-knock-box-silver


----------



## ironcross13

Yeh ive got a none pressured one from Amazon

so whats the point of the pressured ones that come with it they take forever to fill a shot glass

it only takes 20 seconds

the coffee taseing better the more i make and the better i get at it

how fine do i wamt to grind it? My grinder on setting 3 atm like a little gritty not fine powder is this right?

how long do i pour the shot in?


----------



## Neill

ironcross13 said:


> Yeh ive got a none pressured one from Amazon
> 
> so whats the point of the pressured ones that come with it they take forever to fill a shot glass
> 
> it only takes 20 seconds
> 
> the coffee taseing better the more i make and the better i get at it
> 
> how fine do i wamt to grind it? My grinder on setting 3 atm like a little gritty not fine powder is this right?
> 
> how long do i pour the shot in?


You base how fine to grind on how long the shot is taking. Between 25-30s is a good place to start. Depends on taste.


----------



## GarethX

Has Bean do a free downloadable Espresso training training book that might be a useful read http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/free-espresso-training-book


----------



## urbanbumpkin

ironcross13 said:


> Yeh ive got a none pressured one from Amazon
> 
> so whats the point of the pressured ones that come with it they take forever to fill a shot glass
> 
> it only takes 20 seconds
> 
> the coffee taseing better the more i make and the better i get at it
> 
> how fine do i wamt to grind it? My grinder on setting 3 atm like a little gritty not fine powder is this right?
> 
> how long do i pour the shot in?


The numbers on the Mignon dial don't mean anything they're just a reference point.

The best way to measure shots is to do it by weight using digital scales that you can get of eBay for about £5. Measure the weight of the grind going into the basket the measure the weight of the shot that's extracted. The shot should be 1.6 times the weight of the dose. E.g. A 16g dose should be approx 25.6g shot.

If you haven't got scales at the moment then aim for approx 1.5oz (including crema) in about 25-30 secs as a very rough ball park guide. Scales are definitely the best way to go.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tiny

GarethX said:


> Has Bean do a free downloadable Espresso training training book that might be a useful read http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/free-espresso-training-book


free! I like free, I'll give that a download


----------



## ironcross13

So i did a 35 gram shot in 30 seconds from 16 gram of coffee

i been grinding the powder really fine then not pressing down hard with the tamper

ive made a lot of shots trying to get this right thats the best i can get

if the powder less fine and tamper really hard i end up with. 90 g shot in 25 seconds

this is really hard yofigure

out lol


----------



## kikapu

can you not grind finer then?

Its either you are not grinding fine enough or you have issues with your prep so the water in channelling through the puck.

If you grind too fine you will know about it as the classic will choke! (nothing will come out!!)


----------



## DavecUK

What coffee are you using, where did you get it from?


----------



## ironcross13

kikapu said:


> can you not grind finer then?
> 
> Its either you are not grinding fine enough or you have issues with your prep so the water in channelling through the puck.
> 
> If you grind too fine you will know about it as the classic will choke! (nothing will come out!!)


yeh ive had that happen a few times choke

ive been adjusting the grinder a little bit at a time

i i just made one 26g in 30 seconds wow it tast really good no bitter taste atall

but then 2ed choked i tried to make it the exact the same :/ then one more choked then ajusted the grind by a tiny bit then got was 38g in 30seconds its really hard to tamper the same

then 27g in 30 seconds its a bit inconsistent

i really have used about 1.5 kg in coffee and hours over the last 5days trying to get this right lol

my first shots was horrible now i think back was like 100g in 25 seconds was really bitter was putting me off coffee lol

im useing rave coffee ive used fudge, signature, the Italian job, Colombain, i got colombain in now.. Lucky i got quite alot of coffee lol

Thanks for all the help i would be lost with out this site

and ive read that guid that was posted thanks was a good read


----------



## RC1

Are you switching to different beans frequently? Each bean requires a different grind.


----------



## kikapu

If you are getting large differences in output in a similar time with the same beans and grinder setting then it's a technique issue.

When I first started I could without changing the grinder setting go from getting the output required in 30 seconds to getting it in 15 seconds with the next shot!! All down to shot prep and technique.


----------



## kikapu

Have a read of this http://www.home-barista.com/weiss-distribution-technique.html

Also you need to make sure you have the same amount of coffee in the basket each time within 0.1g ideally otherwise this could cause some issues ie slow or fast running shots


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I found WDT worked well with the Mignon and me. Good point about changing beans will need you to change the grind.


----------



## ironcross13

Yeh its really doing my head in end up in there for like 30min trying to get it right when i just want a cup of coffee... Didt realise how hard it was to get right

I just settled for 16g in 45g out after 25 seconds made about 10 shots addjusting the grind a tiny bit at a time got fed up of trying

How hard should i tamper down?

How do i no how much to ajust the grind when i change beans

I kinda thinking maybe i should of got a bean to cup machine :/


----------



## ironcross13

urbanbumpkin said:


> I found WDT worked well with the Mignon and me. Good point about changing beans will need you to change the grind.


Whats the WDT?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It stands for Weiss Distribution Technique

http://www.home-barista.com/weiss-di...technique.html


----------



## kikapu

ironcross13 said:


> Yeh its really doing my head in end up in there for like 30min trying to get it right when i just want a cup of coffee... Didt realise how hard it was to get right
> 
> I just settled for 16g in 45g out after 25 seconds made about 10 shots addjusting the grind a tiny bit at a time got fed up of trying
> 
> How hard should i tamper down?
> 
> How do i no how much to ajust the grind when i change beans
> 
> I kinda thinking maybe i should of got a bean to cup machine :/


The frustration is typical at the start as is a steep learning curve

Its a skill making coffee and as such you have to learn but am sure within a week you will be fine.

You will learn how much to adjust the grind through experience but most beans will need to be in the same ballpark with just some "relatively" minor adjustments!

The tamper pressure just needs to be consistent-ish dont get too worried about the pressure.

WDT is weiss distribution and was described in the link I posted. http://www.home-barista.com/weiss-distribution-technique.html


----------



## kikapu

How you getting on?


----------



## Notbeanbefore

Hi I have just got myself a Mignon and will be using it for the first time tomorrow and tips appreciated. How are you finding it?


----------



## ironcross13

Better i got 16g in to 40 out in 25 seconds not to bad but getting the hang of it

just adjusting the grinder a tiny bit at a time. It can get a bit messy making coffee any tips to keep it tidy

the grinder is very good just adjust the grind a tiny bit at a time thats what I've learned tiny adjustments can make a big difference im just a total noob tho lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I used to find turning it about a 12th of a turn at a time is a good guide.


----------



## ironcross13

I allso only use the weight of the tamper to push it down so not much pressure off my hard so i can tamper the same every time


----------



## kikapu

ironcross13 said:


> I allso only use the weight of the tamper to push it down so not much pressure off my hard so i can tamper the same every time


That might be enough pressure but one way to tell is to turn the portafilter upside down and if the coffee falls out you are not tamping hard enough so will need to tamp a bit harder.


----------



## Thecatlinux

ironcross13 said:


> Yeh its really doing my head in end up in there for like 30min trying to get it right when i just want a cup of coffee... Didt realise how hard it was to get right
> 
> I just settled for 16g in 45g out after 25 seconds made about 10 shots addjusting the grind a tiny bit at a time got fed up of trying
> 
> How hard should i tamper down?
> 
> How do i no how much to ajust the grind when i change beans
> 
> I kinda thinking maybe i should of got a bean to cup machine :/


i have just been down the same road as you, Stick with it buddy once you've nailed it . The rewards are great.

think of it as a learning process.

for what its worth i found keeping the portafilter nice and warm was my problem as I spent to much faffing about with loading it up with the correct weight and tamping that it would cool right down and effect my shot .

As as I said stick with it! you are in straight away trying to get familiar with a new grinder , and a new machine , no mean feat!!! what you learn at the beginning of your journey will be invaluable later on. Plus you have all the members on the forum to help and give you guidance on the way.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ironcross13 said:


> I allso only use the weight of the tamper to push it down so not much pressure off my hard so i can tamper the same every time


I do the same re tamping







. Making coffee can be a messy thing , lots of micro cloths needed









Stick with it , same learning curve we all had , you will get there , any help . Loads of people with the same kit on here to ask advice from.....


----------



## n4th

where to buy a gaggia vst ?

18g


----------



## kikapu

n4th said:


> where to buy a gaggia vst ?
> 
> 18g


You don't need a gaggia specific one the vst fit try coffeehit.co.uk or hasbean.co.uk word of warning the 22g wont fit as too deep unless you use a bottomless portafilter obviously


----------



## Charliej

The IMS baskets, which for a novice maybe the better choice do have Gaggia specific fitments though.


----------



## Nikko007

Folks, I know this an old post, however I need to say this, le cruset espresso mugs hold just over 3 shots so probably not a great reference point to time your double shot...


----------



## risky

You would be better to use scales (weight) to measure the output rather than volume.


----------



## Nikko007

I agree with risky, however as this post is massively old, the original poster probably has it in the bag by now, actually I didn't realise how old this post was, 2012ish flipping hell I think I was still trying to achieve a good espresso with a blade grinder and a leaky espresso machine I found in a skip back then...I tend to measure a 16g dose from my eureka and get my shots at a consistent 25 seconds for a double rather than guessing and getting randomly good and randomly bad shots, scales although may seem a little obsessive, are an essential part of your setup.....


----------

